# Descending doubled rope?



## JustplainDave (Jan 15, 2014)

I think this spring I should get back in climbing shape, especially footlocking. I've never gone up a doubled rope, I've seen it done with a prussic. It looks easy enough, just keep advancing the prussic as you climb.

But what do you do when you get to the top and want to get back down? I'm talking just practising, throw ball over a crotch, set the line, climb up, come down, climb up, come down etc. Just to get/keep in shape.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 16, 2014)

Hang on your prussic line, set a Figure 8 descender, footlock so you can loosen/remove the prussic and descend on the 8.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 16, 2014)

Or just tie a Blake's hitch instead and go up and down on that


----------



## imagineero (Jan 16, 2014)

A lot of things that look easy aren't. I climb every day and I've never been able to footlock doubled rope. I can frog up it with ascenders, but that's another thing. The figure 8 is ok, but it twists the hell out of your rope. For the same money or less you can get a sticht plate, ATC or any of the myriad similar belay devices available to rock climbers/abseilers that function as a belay device or single or double rope descender.

Unless you've been able to footlock freehanging rope 1:1 in past, I'd start off footlocking doubled rope in the 2:1 manner. At least that way you can easily get down. When you get to the point you can easily footlock 40' then maybe have a go at the 1:1 stuff. 

Shaun


----------



## ATH (Jan 16, 2014)

Just to clarify: doubled rope technique (DdRT) is where the rope the rope goes over a limb (or friction reducing device) and one end moves with you as you climb. That is a 2:1 system. Double rope technique (drt) is a 1:1 system where the ropes are static...you are just climbing or rapelling 2 at once. OP is asking about DdRT...right? If so, you can just use yourfriction knot to descend...but it is a good idea to have a back-up such as a fig 8 or something that doesn't twist the rope...though on a short descent if the free end is hanging lose, an 8 is not too bad


----------



## kyle goddard (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you mean to foot lock a doubled static line. Like in the footlock competition? .


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 17, 2014)

Before I started using SRT, I would footlock a double static line to access trees. I always either carried a second rope, or lanyard in and switch my access rope back to DdRT. I sometimes would come down on the double static line using a blakes tied around both ropes, but sometimes it would cinch up so tight i wouldn't move.


----------



## JustplainDave (Jan 17, 2014)

The whole Ddrt and Drt and Dbrt terms confuse me. I meant one rope over a crotch, and to ascend both static lines in a 1:1 ratio. I have always footlocked in a 2:1 ratio with a friction hitch already tied in. It's slow, and theres a lot of wasted energy/movement.

How do I put a figure 8 on both lines? You are suggesting to leave the prussic in as a safety device? 

Thanks!!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 17, 2014)

You install the figure 8 the same way with bot lines as you would do with one. You need a big figure 8 to do it though

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Jan 17, 2014)

If it is 1:1 you are looking for consider SRT.

You described DRT...not DdRT. Not commonly usr in tree climbing...

Depending on rope diameter, you may be able to use a regular Fig 8. The larger one is often called a Rescue 8. I'd back i up (even a friction hitch that you keep lose). If your hand slips off of the rope you will drop like a rock.

If you are using SRT or DdRT there are all kinds of toys for all kinds of budgets. The most desirabwil break if you either let go or squeeze too hard (in a panic).


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 17, 2014)

Use a second rope with a friction hitch for backup and to descend with using SRT.


----------



## Zale (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are going to practice foot locking on a prussic, you need to keep in mind the spread of the rope can affect the behavior of the hitch as you get closer to the branch. There is a rule on this but I can't recall what it is. Basically, you don't want any spread in the rope or the hitch could potentially slip, sending you down real fast. If you run the rope through a friction saver, you eliminate the problem.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 18, 2014)

JustplainDave said:


> Just to get/keep in shape.





JustplainDave said:


> I have always footlocked in a 2:1 ratio with a friction hitch already tied in. It's slow, and theres a lot of wasted energy/movement.



Isn't this what you wanted in your original post? Wasted energy and movement sounds like a workout to me!


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 18, 2014)

If you just was looking for exercise you could come down the double rope like they do in competition foot lockin. They have someone lower you with a gri-gri or something similar. I still think the fastest and safest way is to just carry an extra rope with you to come down on. Like someone else said, it's a ***** those last few feet where the rope starts to spread, especially if you don't have a branch below you to take the weight off. Switching to a figure 8 while hanging from the prussic will get old quick if you doing it one after another for exercise or practice. 
Back in the day no one hardly used a prussic when footlocking. I seen guys who would somehow lock their legs in the rope to cut with a chain saw, and they would come down in a similar manner, not using any safety devices, just feet and legs. no hands.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 18, 2014)

beastmaster said:


> Back in the day no one hardly used a prussic when footlocking. I seen guys who would somehow lock their legs in the rope to cut with a chain saw, and they would come down in a similar manner, not using any safety devices, just feet and legs. no hands.




I'd like to see that! Though I'll confess I've abseiled with a body belay only, where you wrap the rope around yourself and use your body as a friction device. It's unpleasant, but worth knowing as it could save your life in the mountains. I don't think it would work for a free hanging descent though; some of your weight is always on your feet most of the time abseiling.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is a link to some rope work similar to what our PE classes were taught when I was in school. School officials now would crap their drawers if kids were doing that stuff! I can still do SOME of it.
http://community.simplycircus.com/pdf/manuel 1 - part 3.pdf


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 18, 2014)

When we have had guys practice footlocking for the climbing competition, we would put the rope through the lanyard tie off ring on the bucket truck. They would footlock up to the bucket, then descend on a Figure 8.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 19, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


> Here is a link to some rope work similar to what our PE classes were taught when I was in school. School officials now would crap their drawers if kids were doing that stuff! I can still do SOME of it.
> http://community.simplycircus.com/pdf/manuel 1 - part 3.pdf



Looks like you accidentally linked to the pole dancers manual. Thank god for strippers.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 20, 2014)

It was the correct link! here's the one for pole dancer instruction. Some of these positions COULD be used in tree work I suppose...... http://www.videojug.com/film/pole-dancing-for-beginnners-how-to-do-transitional-moves


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 21, 2014)

I climb SRT only.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 25, 2014)

I liking it. SPA single pole ascend.0


----------

